# deplating with salt + electricity



## Wyndham (Aug 9, 2009)

Has anyone here used or know if this is possible or practical. A super saturated solution of salt in water and gold plated fingers in the solution. An electric current is passed through and the gold deplates into the solution. The other is using Black sands with fine gold that can not be extracted by normal means , will dissolve into solution as the fingers are supposed to.
There are so many different and competing processes that it get overwhelming and the last of my 3 brain cells are about to fry. :roll: Any thoughts Wyndham


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 9, 2009)

Wyndham,

The electrolytic salt cell will work, but it will dissolve all the metals not just the gold. If the electrolyte gets saturated with base metals then the gold will precipitate as a powder in the electrolyte. You'll need a divided cell (a fire clay or silica crucible will work for this).

Here's a thread on the topic:

Salt Cell

Never tried it on black sands so I reallly don't know.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 9, 2009)

This has been a topic of conversation for quite awhile on the Yahoo forum, Microngold. The leader, Art Corbit (remember him?), has done tons of experiments but, so far, it seems like the process is totally worthless.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 9, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> Art Corbit (remember him?),


Yes, but I'd rather not. 

Harold


----------



## Wyndham (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you all so much. I am a potter and am thinking of making the inside clay bowl which the hotter I fire this bowl the more fused and less permeable the walls are. I will have to test several different temps.
I also have a titanium coloring device that is composed of a transformer and a rheostat... like a model train setup to control voltage and I'm hoping this will do the trick.
Thanks again Wyndham 
BTW I was reading Arts post and wanted a second opinion nere


----------

